# Another place to post and look at high-quality aquarium pics



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!

My friend and I just started up a subreddit that is dedicated to high-quality aquarium photography. We created it yesterday and have already gotten a large positive response to it, so I hope we can make it better by getting more people involved. It's just a place to go and look at beautiful pictures of other peoples fish and aquariums, so if you have a favorite tank or picture please feel free to share it with everyone!

www.reddit.com/r/aquariumporn

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

I noticed you posted some pictures of Fmueller's shell dweller tank. I'm just curious as to whether you got his consent on that or not? In any case I think credit should be given to the site.

EDIT: actually now I see this is not the only tank you have posted found on this site


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for being so observant, Vamze. Credit is given in the comment. If you post pictures to the internet on a public forum you can't complain if someone wants to repost it.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I am not particularly familiar with Reddit, but as far as I know, you are allowed to post links to content other people put on the web, as well as content you created yourself. If you post content somebody else created, and make it look like it's your own (not as a link), than that is a copyright infringement, whether you do this on Reddit or any other site on the web.

All three images on this page were taken by me. I am the photographer, I own the copyright, and if anybody doubts that the images are Ã‚Â© Frank Mueller 2009, I have the RAW files from my camera to prove it. On the page they are presented with a label Ã‚Â© 2012 Imgur, LLC. For me that label takes the cake, because it's one thing to carelessly use somebody else's work, but quite another to claim you are the actual copyright owner!

I am not one to loose sleep over this kind of thing, and while I own the copyright, in practice it is simply not possible for me to enforce it in all cases. I am also a great fan of open source projects, and have released quite a bit of my work into the public domain, but not all copyright owners are that relaxed.

PS: After looking into this, it appears that the issue might be with Imgur, not Reddit, and MbunaTuna seems to be the one grabbing images from here there and everywhere to upload them on Imgur, rather than posting links to the original images. I have asked Imgur to delete my images from their site, but unfortunately can not contact a user without signing up on Reddit. If you are a Reddit user, maybe send MbunaTuna a friendly message and explain the proper procedure to him/her.

Before I forget, best of luck with the aquariumporn subreddit. I think it's a great idea :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Looks like Imgur took speedy action. Kudos to them!

I am not personally interested in Reddit, but if anybody feels like re-posting the shelldweller tank, the photos are in this section of my web site. The URLs are:

http://www.fmueller.com/aquaristic/5G/5G-setup-1.jpg

http://www.fmueller.com/aquaristic/5G/Occies-2.jpg

http://www.fmueller.com/wp-content/gall ... s-08-6.jpg


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

How is anyone claiming it is THEIR picture, /r/aquariumporn is for anyone to upload a picture of a cool aquarium, not necessarily their own personal picture. Nowhere on the pictures or post do I see mbunatuna taking credit for the photo. If you're so concerned about someone posting a picture you took, then watermark it and if they crop that out THEN complain about it. Sheesh

edit: In fact, credit was given to the thread it was found on. Just like this one http://www.reddit.com/r/AquariumPorn/co ... _aquarium/


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

treym563 said:


> How is anyone claiming it is THEIR picture


Take the trouble to read my post!

And watermarking a picture makes no difference to the copyright situation - absolutely none.


----------

